# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  pas na 1.5 week ophoging bijwerkingen??

## catwoman13

ik heb nu 5.5 week welbutrin waarvan de laatste 1.5 week opgehoogt na 300 mg
kan het zo zijn dat je pas na 1.5 week ophogen pas bijwerkingen krijgt??
heeft iemand dit ook mee gemaakt en de ervaring?

----------


## supernikje

Kom ik na een poosje terug en dacht even lezen hoe het o.a. met jou gaat intussen en lees ik dit.
Als ik het goed begrijp heb je dan nu bijwerkingen?

Dat kan inderdaad.
Zelf nam ik al verschillende maanden Prozac en voelde me er zelfs veel beter mee. Zonder te verhogen kreeg ik na verschillende maanden bijwerkingen als hoofdpijn (vooral zijdelings en gepaard met misselijkheid dus waarschijnlijk migraine) en later abnormale spierspanningen tussen hoofd en schouder.
Wat later resulteerde in een cervicale dystonie.
Het kon niet aan de AD liggen volgens de psy waar ik destijds bij ging. Inmiddels is er al meer bekend betreffende dystonie en ad (het komt er zelden bij voor maar kan). Later kon ik gewoon geen AD meer nemen want na een kleine week inname startten dezelfde symptomen opnieuw waardoor ik moest staken of mijn hoofd ging weer helemaal schuin staan.
Mijn homeopaat die me later behandeld heeft hiervoor legde het als volgt uit : elk lichaam kan van bepaalde stoffen op om het even welk moment genoeg krijgen en van daaruit negatief reageren door verschillende symptomen (beetje gelijkaardige met allergie). Het hoeft niet direct een stof te zijn die in het medicijn zelf zit maar kan even goed een stof zijn die het lichaam gaat aanmaken onder invloed van de medicatie.

Ooit had ik ook een discussie met een psy van iemand uit mijn omgeving over de mogelijkheid dat iemand allergisch zou reageren op Haldol na jaren inname.
Dit kon volgens deze dokter niet aangezien deze patiënt de stof gewoon was en de dosis laag.
Daarentegen had ik een thuis een boek liggen met de werking en mogelijke bijwerkingen van veel soorten medicatie. Daarin stond van Haldol dat ongeacht de duur van inname of de dosis bijwerkingen plots konden ontstaan (in dit geval waren het ook spier/spasme gerelateerde bijwerkingen).
En ondanks ons meningsverschil raadde de psy deze patiënt aan om de Haldol niet meer in te nemen ; de bijwerkingen zijn dan ook verdwenen.

Deze twee voorbeelden maar om aan te tonen dat bijwerkingen zeker niet altijd optreden in de eerste weken inname van een medicijn.

Ik hoop voor jou dat de bijwerkingen minderen of eventueel dat er een ander middel gevonden wordt.
Sterkte!

----------


## catwoman13

ik neem wellbutrin tegen de erge zenuwen die ik heb...welbutrin staat bekend met de bijwerking slapeloosheid
afgelopen vrijdag was het 2 weken geleden opgehoogd naar 300 mg.....sinds afgelopen woensdag had ik het idee dat mijn zenuwen steeds erger werden
donderdag en vrijdag nacht nauwelijks meer geslapen en erge zenuwen snacht (die normaal snachts juist niet zo erg waren)
vanaf zaterdag de dossis weer gehalveerd na 150 mg en ik heb afgelopen nacht 7 uur geslapen??? (kan toeval zijn??)
nu maar eens kijken hoe het vannacht gaat....en morgen de psyg bellen

----------

